# Machine virtuelle Linux sous Osx



## bobby001 (25 Février 2006)

Voilà j'ai besoin d'un logiciel très intéressant pour mon boulot de prof qui tourne sous linux, je n'ai pas réussi à l'installer via les sources sous MacOSX.

Donc j'ai pensé à la machine virtuelle linux comme Virtual PC, existe t il ce genre de machine virtuelle pour faire tourner du linux PPC (je pense à debian que je connais pas mal) et qui soit gratuit. Il me semble qu'il y avait un logiciel qui s'appellait "linux on mac" mais je ne suis pas sûr (peut-être le contraire lol).


Merci.


----------



## bompi (25 Février 2006)

Tu as effectivement l'inverse.
Mais tu pourrais y parvenir en utilisant Qemu.

[en fait, je ne suis pas bien sûr que Qemu soit très au point sur PPC]


----------



## Thierry6 (26 Février 2006)

quand j'avais essayé c'était surtout très très lent. Mets beaucoup de RAM...


----------



## bompi (26 Février 2006)

Là, s'il s'agit d'émuler du PPC sur du PPC, cela devrait être un peu plus lent mais pas tant que ça. Quant à grignoter de la RAM, c'est sûr qu'il vaut mieux en avoir de rab'


----------

